# Which next... V60 or other?



## Joe the fish (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi all,

I feel a requirement for a new toy, I have a mignon, an Aeropress and a vintage lever machine so am thinking something a bit snazzier than the Aeropress for those long blacks I so enjoy. What should I go for? Initial thinking was V60 but I'm open to any ideas. No real provisos other than under £100 and capable of making great coffee. I love the theatre and ritual side of coffee making so 'faff' isn't a concern but the option of being able to take it to work would be nice. As for volume, I'm used to making single cups with the Aeropress but would like to be able to do coffee for more than one at a time for a change.. 2-4 max.

So any thoughts considerations or suggestions welcome.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Stainless Steel Kalita Wave 185, a pouring kettle and a server or decanter of some sort or the Wave decanter that Hasbean sell would do you nicely, as would the Hario V60 02 Drip Decanter, I recently got one of these from Amazon for £20 delivered with Amazon Prime from the Dept of Coffee and Social Affairs via Amazon. You can get the rather nice Homeloo pouring kettles delivered for around £21-22, which leaves you with plenty of cash left for beans or a secondary grinder dedicated to brewed, a Porlex or a Hario one possibly?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you want to really explore the bean's flavour clarity (aroma and taste) as opposed to body - V60 or Chemex are hard to beat. Chemex has the edge over V60 in this respect.


----------



## Joe the fish (Feb 12, 2014)

Cool thanks guys... As much as I love taste exploration I do value the body as well. As for grinders I'm sorted (4 hand grinders and the mignon) Scales I have sorted too. Liking all the things mentioned so far, I am not au fait with the wave... What could I expect compared to V60 and Chemex? I drink from a V60 most weeks at the local coffee house so know what to expect from one... Not sampled Chemex either though.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

With pour over - the skill is balancing the flavour clarity against the body/mouthfeel. I always ask for V60 or Chemex whenever I go to a new coffee shop if they offer it. I am invariably disappointed with the result. The only place that really nailed it is Brewlab in Edinburgh. It's easy to make V60 and Chemex - it's harder to nail it. On the continuum, Chemex leans towards more flavour clarity than V60 but that is not to say body is absent. Body depends on the strength you brew to. If you overdo it, it will block out the flavour characteristics. With Chemex, as V60, it's possible to have plenty of mouthfeel/body with the flavour characteristics coming through as well.


----------



## patamericano (Oct 18, 2012)

Get a V60 and perhaps a couple of overs as well so you can compare, there's a lot of different ones out there, glass, metal, plastic, porcelain with different size holes or number of holes.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I've only had my Kalita Wave a few days now but I'm finding it far more forgiving of technique than my V60. It's the same basic idea as any pourover but had a flat bottom with 3 holes in so the coffee bed stays flat as well it and the filter papers are shaped accordingly with waves in their edges instead of the vanes a V60 has on the inside of the dripper. Flavour wise I've not really used the Kalita enough for a proper opinion but so far my extractions with it have tasted better to me than a lot of my V60 attempts. The pouring kettle is an absolute must whichever variety of pour over you go for.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

As stated, I find the Chemex gives a very clean cup, and excels at clarity. For me the V60 gives more boldness to the cup to the expense of the clarity, whereas the Kalita gives a good mix of boldness and clarity which leads to a sweater cup for me (and as said is quite forgiving).

Out of the 3 and with the same bean, I prefer a Kalita generally 70% of the time, Chemex 20% and V60 10%, however that's my opinion and could be because I'm not doing V60's or Chemex's properly. Always best to try yourself and see what you like.

Next I've got a Clever Coffee Dripper to play with and compare


----------

